# Honda GCV 160



## csmith001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Need to know the correct position for the governor rod going into the motor. Split the motor to repair broken Piston Connection rod and didn't make note of position when removing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The flat "Paddle" on the governor arm simply rests on top of the governor spool, you just have to do a static governor adjustment after you reassemble the engine.

Static Governor Adjustment:

Does not matter what type of engine, if it has an internal governor the static adjustment is the same on all of them.

Locate the governor shaft where it comes out of the engine block. Loosen the arm that is attached to the shaft. Hold the throttle on the carburetor to the wide open position and note which direction the arm attached to the governor shaft moves. While holding the throttle wide open rotate the governor shaft in the same direction it would turn to open the throttle, turn it until it stops. Tighten the arm back down to the governor shaft. Thats the procedure for making the static adjustment on any internal governor, horizontal or vertical.

Now setting the top governed engine speed will be different depending on Make, Model, Brand etc........


----------

